# How to make instrument use sustain pedal instead of keyswitch for sustain?



## loolaphonic (Nov 16, 2013)

When I use Scarbee's Rickenbacker Bass I'd like to be able to use the sustain pedal to do repeitions of notes / sustains instead of using the keyswitch (holding) A-1. Is this possible? Thanks


----------



## Christof (Nov 16, 2013)

Midi learn function?Should work.


----------

